# Who Am I?



## kentish maid

Name the person described in the following clue and then leave a clue to a new person, living, dead, fact or fiction

I am a Greek singer who became a Euro MP


----------



## Brando77

Nana something? Wore glasses?


----------



## C&E Guy

Nana Mouskouri (who always looked like Ronnie Barker in drag!)

Try this one:

As a teenager, I was a taste tester for chocolate bars, and I later became world famous for literary chocolate.


----------



## kentish maid

Roald Dahl

I am a snooker player who shares my surname with Pygmallion’s Henry


----------



## Mark T

John Higgins

I'm a queen who sacked three cities including London.


----------



## C&E Guy

John Higgins or Alex Higgins

I have a Christmas connection and I used to spend my time with insects.

Too slow. I'll try again.


----------



## C&E Guy

Mark T said:


> John Higgins
> 
> I'm a queen who sacked three cities including London.



Boadicea

I have a Christmas connection and I used to spend my time with insects.


----------



## kentish maid

Charles Darwin

In the 80’s quite a few teenagers asked me if they could have a P


----------



## C&E Guy

kentish maid said:


> *Charles Darwin*
> 
> In the 80’s quite a few teenagers asked me if they could have a P



No, that's not the answer, I'm afraid.


----------



## Brando77

C&E Guy said:


> Boadicea
> 
> I have a Christmas connection and I used to spend my time with insects.


Buddy Holly!

I'm Welsh unlike Brian Clough.


----------



## kentish maid

C&E Guy said:


> No, that's not the answer, I'm afraid.


oops, sorry   Brando77 was right with Bob Holness


----------



## Brando77

kentish maid said:


> oops, sorry   Brando77 was right with Bob Holness


I deleted that one cos it would get confusing


----------



## Mark T

Brando77 said:


> Buddy Holly!
> 
> I'm Welsh unlike Brian Clough.


I'm guessing Mike England?


----------



## SB2015

Try this (if old enough)

I sang with Steel Eye Span, and now sing with my daughter Rose Ellen.


----------



## mikeyB

Maddy Prior, a true Blackpool lass with perfect pitch

I’m her dad, who wrote a famous TV cop show from black and white days.


----------



## Brando77

Mark T said:


> I'm guessing Mike England?


Nope.


----------



## mikeyB

Brando77 said:


> Buddy Holly!
> 
> I'm Welsh unlike Brian Clough.


Michael Sheen

I’m an Irish rock guitarist and singer with plenty of taste


----------



## Mark T

Noel Hogan

I'm a Dundee United fan who is difficult to keep quiet.


----------



## trophywench

Allan Prior, co-wrote Z Cars, fancy that, no, wait, his surname was Smith!  LOL

What did HG Wells do with his mate?


----------



## Mark T

trophywench said:


> Allan Prior, co-wrote Z Cars, fancy that, no, wait, his surname was Smith!  LOL
> 
> What did HG Wells do with his mate?


Is that a guess for my one?  It wouldn't be correct if it is.


----------



## trophywench

No Maddy Prior's dad - thought that would be obvious from their surname - the bit after 'Z Cars' is a Z Cars JOKE. (I thought)

I know nothing of any Dundee United fan, and haven't the slightest idea who you were answering cos I've never heard of Neil Hogan!


----------



## Mark T

trophywench said:


> ...I know nothing of any Dundee United fan, and haven't the slightest idea who you were answering cos I've never heard of Neil Hogan!


I was answering "I’m an Irish rock guitarist and singer with plenty of taste"


----------



## Brando77

mikeyB said:


> Michael Sheen
> 
> I’m an Irish rock guitarist and singer with plenty of taste



Correctamundo.


----------



## C&E Guy

Mark T said:


> Noel Hogan
> 
> I'm a Dundee United fan who is difficult to keep quiet.



Lorraine Kelly.

I was born in Germany, and have starred in lots of action movies, as well as a comedy tv show.


----------



## Mark T

C&E Guy said:


> Lorraine Kelly.
> 
> I was born in Germany, and have starred in lots of action movies, as well as a comedy tv show.


Nope. Mine was more "Childish" then that.


----------



## C&E Guy

That does fit though.


----------



## Mark T

C&E Guy said:


> That does fit though.


I admit I had to look up Lorraine to see who she is


----------



## trophywench

Anyone know what HG Wells did then?


----------



## C&E Guy

trophywench said:


> Anyone know what HG Wells did then?



Apart from writing sci-fi books, he founded (or was the first chairman) of the British Diabetic Association.


----------



## Brando77

C&E Guy said:


> Lorraine Kelly.
> 
> I was born in Germany, and have starred in lots of action movies, as well as a comedy tv show.


Bruce Willis

I was a glamour girl on screen but also a great inventor.


----------



## trophywench

C&E Guy said:


> Apart from writing sci-fi books, he founded (or was the first chairman) of the British Diabetic Association.



Correct!

Everyone on here should know that.  He and RD Lawrence announced that they propsed such a thing, in a joint letter to The Times.  I didn't quite join then - but certainly did from before 50 years after the discovery of insulin as a treatment - depressed me considerably finding that throwaway nugget of info out, just 12 months after diagnosis.  Were I born when my mum was (1914) I'd have been lucky to survive till 23 .....


----------



## mikeyB

Brando77 said:


> Bruce Willis
> 
> I was a glamour girl on screen but also a great inventor.


Hedy Lamarr, one of the first actresses to appear completely nude in the film Ecstasy before her move to America. Needless to say, that film was banned in the USA. 

I’m a guitarist, born in Wakefield, widely regarded as one of England’s best, though my chart career with my band was nothing more than a ship passing in the night.


----------



## Naty

mikeyB said:


> I’m a guitarist, born in Wakefield, widely regarded as one of England’s best, though my chart career with my band was nothing more than a ship passing in the night.



I know this one!   (I think!)

Bill Nelson


----------



## mikeyB

Naty said:


> I know this one!   (I think!)
> 
> Bill Nelson


Correct! Well done Naty

I’m a playwright, born on Czechoslovakia, and used to be married to an actress who led a rather good life.


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> Correct! Well done Naty
> 
> I’m a playwright, born on Czechoslovakia, and used to be married to an actress who led a rather good life.


SIr Tom Stoppard


----------



## trophywench

I hadn't realised he and (Dr) Miriam had even split up, let alone the identity of the 'other woman' !


----------



## mikeyB

Davein said:


> SIr Tom Stoppard


Correct

I’m obviously making things too easy.

I’m 101 years old, and I’m currently taking legal action against the producers of ‘Feud’ for defamation and portraying me without my permission.


----------



## kentish maid

Olivia de Haviland

I’m just an old fashioned girl who once played the part of Cat Woman


----------



## Brando77

Eartha Kitt...y?

After an operation at 4yrs old I was left blind in one eye but that didn't stop me entertaining around the clock.


----------



## kentish maid

Bill Haley?

I appeared in the film Tommy and am also remembered for my performance as Bill Sykes

btw Eartha Kitt was a big favourite of my late Dad


----------



## Brando77

kentish maid said:


> Bill Haley?
> 
> I appeared in the film Tommy and am also remembered for my performance as Bill Sykes
> 
> btw Eartha Kitt was a big favourite of my late Dad


I was thinking Julie Newmar


----------



## Brando77

Bullseyes owner Oliver Reed.

My 9 husbands weren't impressed when I hit a cop.


----------



## kentish maid

Brando77 said:


> I was thinking Julie Newmar


I grew up listening to this


----------



## kentish maid

Brando77 said:


> Bullseyes owner Oliver Reed.
> 
> My 9 husbands weren't impressed when I hit a cop.


Zsa Zsa Gabor 

I have two brothers, Peter and Clive (Robin) , Peter had a hit with Frozen Orange Juice


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> 
> I have two brothers, Peter and Clive (Robin) , Peter had a hit with Frozen Orange Juice


Peter Sarstedt
Try this cryptic one:
She was a painful relative who nursed you through your problem. She lived in a house called Hollywood near London. (only know that cos I did some work there) and her son always criticises the food.


----------



## kentish maid

Davein said:


> Peter Sarstedt
> Try this cryptic one:
> She was a painful relative who nursed you through your problem. She lived in a house called Hollywood near London. (only know that cos I did some work there) and her son always criticises the food.


I was thinking of Eden Kane (Richard Sarstedt) who had brothers Peter and Clive


----------



## trophywench

kentish maid said:


> I appeared in the film Tommy and am also remembered for my performance as Bill Sykes



Oliver Reed


----------



## kentish maid

Davein said:


> Peter Sarstedt
> Try this cryptic one:
> She was a painful relative who nursed you through your problem. She lived in a house called Hollywood near London. (only know that cos I did some work there) and her son always criticises the food.


Agony Aunt, Claire Rayner


----------



## kentish maid

You may have heard me as a narrator on The TV children’s programme The Wombles but I once had a hit when I sang about a Hole In The Ground


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> Agony Aunt, Claire Rayner


Correct Claire Rayner (son Jay Rayner). I misread your clue!


----------



## kentish maid

Davein said:


> Correct Claire Rayner (son Jay Rayner). I misread your clue!


I used to do that with questions in exams lol


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> You may have heard me as a narrator on The TV children’s programme The Wombles but I once had a hit when I sang about a Hole In The Ground


Bernard Cribbins
Try this one
In the beginning I look the lead long time after I had played artful.Mum was agent for a stage school and frequently appeared on Wogan (worked in her house too) Had a few hits and Mrs.


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> I used to do that with questions in exams lol


They gave you 10 marks simply for putting your name on the exam paper. If I took an exam now they would give me 30 marks just for remembering my name


----------



## kentish maid

I am stumped  @Davein  (You seem to have worked in some interesting houses)


----------



## Brando77

Davein said:


> Bernard Cribbins
> Try this one
> In the beginning I look the lead long time after I had played artful.Mum was agent for a stage school and frequently appeared on Wogan (worked in her house too) Had a few hits and Mrs.



Phil Collins.

My Sciatic nerve was severed in WW2, Purple Heart recipient but I recovered to be a Magnificent actor later.


----------



## kentish maid

Brando77 said:


> Phil Collins.
> 
> My Sciatic nerve was severed in WW2, Purple Heart recipient but I recovered to be a Magnificent actor later.


Charles Bronson ?


----------



## kentish maid

In 1982 a guy called Roger Kitter made a record about me following an incident at Wimbledon


----------



## Davein

Brando77 said:


> Phil Collins.
> 
> My Sciatic nerve was severed in WW2, Purple Heart recipient but I recovered to be a Magnificent actor later.


Correct Phil Collins of Genesis.


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> I am stumped  @Davein  (You seem to have worked in some interesting houses)


Sure did. Not as a butler I hasten to add Let's just say there was a connection to The Variety Club and the work was done for personalities as diverse as Eric Morcambe, Roger de Coursey(nookey bear) Terry Griffiths (snooker) Barry McGuigan(boxer) the New Seekers, Dick Emery and Bob Monkhouse plus many more and all during the 70/80's. Also Thatcher,MPs Oil Sheiks,journalists and footballers etc. Fantastic job which I really loved doing, rarely had a bad day.


----------



## C&E Guy

kentish maid said:


> In 1982 a guy called Roger Kitter made a record about me following an incident at Wimbledon



John McEnroe

I'm an actor who is known for playing a British Prime Minister, a native American and a German POW, and I have en ex-wife who was a sitcom star.


----------



## Brando77

kentish maid said:


> Charles Bronson ?


Oops, no
Game has moved on....so....Lee Marvin


----------



## kentish maid

Brando77 said:


> Oops, no
> Game has moved on....so....Lee Marvin


My research wasn't thorough enough, I saw Charles Bronson 'received a Purple Heart for wounds received in battle.', and linked him to the Magnificent Seven film, took a wrong turn somewhere lol


----------



## Brando77

kentish maid said:


> My research wasn't thorough enough, I saw Charles Bronson 'received a Purple Heart for wounds received in battle.', and linked him to the Magnificent Seven film, took a wrong turn somewhere lol


Shoulda said he was a 'Good' actor.


----------



## Brando77

C&E Guy said:


> John McEnroe
> 
> I'm an actor who is known for playing a British Prime Minister, a native American and a German POW, and I have en ex-wife who was a sitcom star.


I'm thinking Richard Harris?
Edited cos I found out Cromwell wasn't Prime Minister and A Man Called Horse he wasn't an actual Native American.....this is tough.


----------



## trophywench

I'm an actor who is known for playing a British Prime Minister, a native American and a German POW, and I have en ex-wife who was a sitcom star.

Paul Eddington?


----------



## C&E Guy

trophywench said:


> I'm an actor who is known for playing a British Prime Minister, a native American and a German POW, and I have en ex-wife who was a sitcom star.
> 
> Paul Eddington?



Hmm -  this has puzzled you, so I'll put you out of your misery.

Philip Madoc.

He played Lloyd George on tv, he was in Last of the Mohicans and he was the captured German U-Boat captain in the greatest Dad's Army episode of all. And his ex-wife was Ruth Madoc from Hi-De-Hi.

Try this one:

I wrote lots of hits in the 60s and 70s being part of 3 hugely popular bands, and I continue to earn a hefty royalty for my Christmas hit which is over 40 years old.


----------



## trophywench

C&E Guy said:


> I wrote lots of hits in the 60s and 70s being part of 3 hugely popular bands, and I continue to earn a hefty royalty for my Christmas hit which is over 40 years old.



Roy Wood.


----------



## C&E Guy

trophywench said:


> Roy Wood.


Correct.

Your turn now.


----------



## Brando77

Bump.


----------



## kentish maid

Let's try this one
Born in 1909 I guess I was one of the first celebrity cooks to appear on TV, where I often berated my hubby, Johnnie


----------



## Davein

Fanny Craddock. Yes really!


----------



## Davein

I am the actress niece of an actor who starred in a 'free' wild animal film. I have also travelled in  circles and been around a tv Abbey


----------



## kentish maid

Davein said:


> I am the actress niece of an actor who starred in a 'free' wild animal film. I have also travelled in  circles and been around a tv Abbey


Penelope Wilton


----------



## kentish maid

Born in Italy, I have hosted the Eurovision Song Contest and was an agony aunt in the magazine Dog’s Today


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> Penelope Wilton


Correct


----------



## Davein

kentish maid said:


> Born in Italy, I have hosted the Eurovision Song Contest and was an agony aunt in the magazine Dog’s Today


Katie Boyle recently deceased.
I live in Bedfordshire and have appeared in a soap with my wife both playing medical roles. A few of my close family are also well known actors/actresses
Edit: Clue My young female relation appeared in Dad's Army film and my other male relation is a well known TV 'comedian' another close relation also sung in 'Crossroads'


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> I grew up listening to this


Me too Kentish Maid ~ nostalgic ~ thanks for sharing.


----------

